# Can't turn off computer: Spurious APIC interrupt on CPU#0

## aleeds

I'm using Gentoo 2.6.30-r8 and after installing Gnome I've been having problem with shutting turning off my computer. During the process of shutting down it stops and just starts giving the error message 

```
Spurious APIC interrupt on CPU#0 - should never happen
```

and just keeps filling the screen with this message. From a bit of googling I've found that some people seem to have solved similar problems by adding noapic and/or acpi=off at the end of the kernel line in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file. I've tried this but then the computer just stops while booting instead. No error message or anything just seems to freeze. Does anybody have any ideas of what to do?

----------

## dirk_salewski

Hi aleeds, 

is gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8 the latest stable version for your platform? Or could you try to use e.g. 2.6.31-r6?

Dirk

----------

## Hypnos

Use the latest sources, also turn try turning on "rerouting of broken boot interrupts" under processor setup and "MSI" under PCI setup.

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

Are you running on a Abit BP6 by chance?

I have to do the following to avoid APIC issues like this:

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.28-hardened-r9 root=/dev/hdc3 noapic
```

----------

